# Forum General Introduce Yourself  Somebody need help here?;)

## Evan The Gray

Hello everybody!
Directly to deals: I'm registered here because I know Russian perfect, and I need some practice in English. Besides, I like to help people ::  No doubt that it will be great experience, if I'll be learning somebody ::  :: 
So I'm waiting for answers ::

----------


## Katusha

Well, I could use some help with learning Russian if you dont mind!! ^^

----------

